# SuperSix Cracks



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Found this today. It's under the clear coat and the cracking extends out past the edges of the photo (tougher to pick up on camera).

At first I thought it might just be the paint under the clearcoat (the clearcoat top is totally smooth) but if I apply a little pressure I can hear a slight splintering sound.

I'm not sure how long its been there or if it's safe to ride. The bike has never been laid down or dropped.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

though to tell from the pic. Have you taken the bike to the dealer for inspection?

Also, is that an 08 or 09 S6? Looks like an 08 model...


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

It's an 08. The dealer is arranging for a Cannondale rep to check it out.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

toshi said:


> if I apply a little pressure I can hear a slight splintering sound.


y'know, I tend to dismiss most Will My Carbon Frame Explode? complaints as paranoid overreacting... but that sentence quoted above may be the single most frightening thing I've ever read in an internet forum!

Definitely let us know what the Cannondale rep says. fwiw my wife had a very positive experience when the Cannondale rep was called in to inspect an "anomaly" in her Synapse Carbon frame. The guy didn't even ask whether the imperfection was the result of a crash or operator error, didn't opine whether it was structural or just cosmetic, and (most impressively) didn't ask whether the frame was still under warranty. He just looked the thing over for maybe 5 minutes and then said "If I paid that much for a bike I'd be upset by this too." Six days later my wife had a brand new frame, no charge.

Good luck.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

An initial impression is that it may be the paint that is cracking and the splintering sound may be a crackling sound of paint under the layer of clearcoat that is holding the loose paint in place. Even if it is this, or an actual carbon layer underneath cracking, I would be pissed, and would request a replacement frame. You spent a lot of money, and should get a perfect frame.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Amazing. Before I read this post tonight, just 3 days ago on my SuperSix I noticed for the first time the exact same little cracks -- I have 2 of them near my bottom bracket area. It appears to be paint cracks (as opposed to frame cracks), but it should be happening nonetheless. Of course, it's easy to spot on white paint. Had I had black paint I doubt I would have been able to notice it. 

It is frustrating to see this because it shouldn't appear at all, it's otherwise such an outstanding bike in so many respects. 

Anyway, I will be taking mine in to my dealer for inspection.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Assuming this is a paint defect where the pearl white paint is delaminating from the carbon, would the condition lead to a complete failure where a large or small piece of paint would flake off? I have two Super Sixes 08 Pearl White where one has the usual slight paint cracks at the seat/chain stay juncture. The other has cracks around the bottom bracket shell very close to the aluminum sleeve that holds the BB30 bearings. I'm worried that the paint would flake off in the future and not be covered since it's only 1 year warranty on the paint.

CHL


----------

